# Banksia Beach, Bribie Is (Thu 20th) AM



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Will be hitting Banksia tomorrow morning around 0430 if anyone is looking for a spot to wet a line. High tide around 0600ish. Will be around for a few hours, so late comers are welcome :wink:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

im going out for a look see now,mark
gotta put a few hours in tomorrow as its last official day for the year


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

can you let me know how you go Dave? be interested to know if all the holiday boaties have arrived yet?

Also.. you didn't do a great job of convincing me that the steal braid leader you had was a good product! Bitten through in one foul swoop by a mack!!!   

good luck!


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

only took the plastics today as my flyrod is in hospital after an argument with the car door.
just a few small touches along the island ledge.there were a couple of boats there when i got there plus a
couple of crab pots so may have been a bit of traffic today.the early morning may be better for you though
did the mack bite thru the wire mate or did the knot slip?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

yakfly said:


> did the mack bite thru the wire mate or did the knot slip?


i would like to think that a 15kg mack bit through


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

sounds better than a 6foot bull shark


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

yakfly said:


> sounds better than a 6foot bull shark


don't say that mate... i've been fretting a bit lately about them.... :shock:


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

could be those big arches on the sounder youve been seeing mate


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

that's what i'm worried about mate. i see the big arches.... almost as long as the yak... wait for a dolphin to pop it's head up.. but it never happens :shock: :shock:


----------

